# Seen a post birthmom waiting to place



## Axl2

So I seen a post from a birth mom waiting to place her baby. I emailed her to get more info. If it seems legit I will get her to contact our agency just to make sure she gets the supports she needs. I do know that there is a potential that this is scam but you never know. Even if it doesn't work out for us I will give her the advice to contact a agency.


----------



## Axl2

Birth mom contacted me and it won't end up work for us as she is in a different country as us.


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry to hear the potential birth mom didn't work out. How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Axl2

Thanks! We have been waiting for 1 year and 5 months. I kind of had a feeling that it wouldn't have worked out with birthmom.


----------

